# Phaser keeps flooding



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

Went for a ride on my 1986 480 Phazer today. Normally I only use it to travel 2 or three miles to my shanty. But today I took it for a decent half hour ride at varialbe speeds. I stopped and turned it off momentarily to adjust my helmet, and then couldn't get i started back up. Pulled and pulled and pulled. SO I took the plugs out and pulled the starter a few times to get any excess gas out and put them back in and pulled the starter and it fired right up. It ran fine back to the cabin and then I turned it off. Just for kicks I tried restarting it immediatly after and it would't start/run. Pulled the plugs out again, pulled on the starter a few times and then put the plugs back in and then pulled the starter and it fired right back up. It's never done this before, but I haven't taken for a long ride in a long while, and it normally sits and cools down while I'm fishing before I start it again. Any suggestions/advice? Pilot screws were turned out 1.5 turns.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Clean the Carbs, this will require the carbs being removed, taken apart, and cleaned. Then you put the carbs back together and adjust them with the engine running.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

If you clean the carbs get new floats always seems to make a difference in my sleds. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

yep, need to have the carbs cleaned. if you've never done it before, take it to someone who knows what they are doing. they must be done correctly, or bad things could happen to the motor. the float needle valve and seat should probably be replaced. this is what stops gas from flooding the engine, and if they are leaking, the machine will run poorly and be hard to start. use stabil or sea foam in the fuel when you don't run it much.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

I got a good snowmobile mechanic who can do this on the side. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> yep, need to have the carbs cleaned. if you've never done it before, take it to someone who knows what they are doing. they must be done correctly, or bad things could happen to the motor. the float needle valve and seat should probably be replaced. this is what stops gas from flooding the engine, and if they are leaking, the machine will run poorly and be hard to start. use stabil or sea foam in the fuel when you don't run it much.


Great advise, unless you already know how to do this. There's nothing worse than having to rebuild a burned up engine after trying to save a few bucks doing it yourself. 

With all the crap, especially ethanol in the gas these days I put a fuel shut off going from the tank to the fuel pump, I use seafoam pretty much everytime I put gas in mine and if I'm not going to be riding it anytime soon I shut the fuel off and run the gas out of the carbs.


----------



## TheWidowmaker (Nov 9, 2001)

Your needle and seats need to be replaced.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2002)

GOod advice. THanks again.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

TheWidowmaker said:


> Your needle and seats need to be replaced.


Yeah that

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Getting the carbs off of a Phazer is such a great time lol!

I'd definitely have someone else do it.


----------

